# Serrasalmus....? New Photo Added 4th Jan



## Hogdog (Feb 1, 2010)

I'm pretty sure I know what it is but I'd like to see what you think.


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

Compressus ? marginatus ? I'm not really sure


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Not sure either but its a great looking P


----------



## marilynmonroe (Jan 8, 2009)

Wait till he grows up some then you should get a positive id on him, I would say rhom but I'm not expert in this field, just guessing but he sure is good lookin.


----------



## Hogdog (Feb 1, 2010)

Thanks, I'm actually 99% sure I know what he is but he's changed a fair bit as he's developed and these are the first pics I've got of him so I thought I'd get a second opinion.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Marginatus I am thinking.


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

Compressus would be my guess.


----------



## Hogdog (Feb 1, 2010)

Thanks again for your help.

He was sold to me as a Marginatus by a very well respected Fish shop and he was absolutely typical of the species but as he's developed some of his spots have become elongated...almost to the point where they're bars rather than spots and the rear edge of his Caudal fin has become darker...both are characteristics of a Compressus.

His red colouring on his anal fin has faded and is more yellow now and he's developed a little red around the bottom of his gills. The pictures actually make him look more green/yellow than he actually is.

I said I was 99% sure but thinking about it again there is an element of doubt in my mind.

It's not terribly important because they're very similar species but it would be nice to clear it up once and for all.


----------



## Hogdog (Feb 1, 2010)

BTW he's also very timid which I believe is also more like the Compressus rather than the Marginatus.


----------



## Hogdog (Feb 1, 2010)

Anyone else...no?


----------



## SandNukka15 (Nov 16, 2010)

Marginatus is my guess.....


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

Johnny_Zanni said:


> Marginatus I am thinking.


I think so also


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

It's a pacu.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Piranha_man said:


> It's a pacu.


Hey man, I just noticed you're into aikido.
I studied it for years... it's a great art.
Have you formally studied aikido and/or other martial arts?


----------



## memen (Mar 14, 2003)

I think it's an undescribed specie between S.marginatus and S.compressus. The head shape and the red on the gill is typicall from S.compressus. It's very hard to do a pronostic... where does he come from ?


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Johnny_Zanni said:


> It's a pacu.


Hey man, I just noticed you're into aikido.
I studied it for years... it's a great art.
Have you formally studied aikido and/or other martial arts?
[/quote]










(You're kidding, right?)


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Piranha_man said:


> It's a pacu.


Hey man, I just noticed you're into aikido.
I studied it for years... it's a great art.
Have you formally studied aikido and/or other martial arts?
[/quote]










(You're kidding, right?)
[/quote]

For now. You better teach it to me when I move in.


----------



## Hogdog (Feb 1, 2010)

memen said:


> I think it's an undescribed specie between S.marginatus and S.compressus. The head shape and the red on the gill is typicall from S.compressus. It's very hard to do a pronostic... where does he come from ?


I've no idea I'm afraid. I bought him at a local Fish shop and because I thought at the time that he was simply an S.Marginatus I didn't bother to ask.

As I said earlier he looked very much like a typical Marginatus but as he's developed he's become more and more Compressus like. I'll keep this thread updated with pics as he develops further.

The Compressus complex certain is that, complex!


----------



## Hogdog (Feb 1, 2010)

I took this photo with my new camera and it shows the colours a bit better.


----------



## Hogdog (Feb 1, 2010)

BTW, someone has suggested in another thread that he may be S.Irritans????


----------



## orhan dağcı (Jun 29, 2006)

Serrasalmus marginatus


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

Hogdog said:


> BTW, someone has suggested in another thread that he may be S.Irritans????


It doesn't look at all to be an Irritans to me. 
Looks even more so a Marginatus now.


----------



## Hogdog (Feb 1, 2010)

I think that's the most likely identification for it, I'll keep you posted on how it develops.

Thanks.


----------

